# 1958 Ford 861 carb adjustments



## tiggershark (Apr 30, 2015)

I've been all over the internet and get conflicting answers. My tractor is in pristine shape but has developed a hesitation and a slight pop when trying to accelerate it with no load, just diving it. It ran good last fall in the warmer weather. I know that spring time (38 degrees) will make it run a touch leaner. I put new spark plugs in it, the old ones were black indication a rich condition. The distributor has been converted to a pointless system and has been in there for a few years. Plug wires are newer and in good shape. Cap and rotor look good but I could go new anyway. These tractors were not meant to run on 15% ethanol but I dont have a choice, so from what I've read, 15% makes them run leaner. I have the T-shaped main adjusting needle on the bottom of the bowl on an 45 degree angle. Some say 1.5 turns out, others say 2.5 to 3 turns out, that part I can figure out, which direction is leaner, in or out? The carb was rebuilt 20 years ago and has always run good and it dont leak. I run seafoam in it all the time because it does sit for some time between use. This tractor (still 6 volts) will start in 20 degree weather no problem. I can get non ethanol gas but its 40 miles away (89 octane) and really thats what I should be using. But it has run good with the 15% in it the last few years. The tractor starts ez and idles good, doesnt stall. Any input with carb adjustment for this tractor would be great. Later today I'll report back with the amount of turns out that its set to right now, thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

In is lean, out is rich.

1 1/2 turns from lightly seated is a good starting point. Then adjust for best running condition.

If the tractor was stored with pump gasoline in the carburetor, you likely need to perform a thorough carburetor cleaning.

The ethanol in pump gasoline attracts moisture from the air, then forms gum and varnish to clog the works. I have yet to find a product that will solve that issue, so recommend shutting the fuel off and draining the carburetor any time one of these is shut down for more than two weeks of storage.


----------



## tiggershark (Apr 30, 2015)

I checked and it was set at 1 and 3/4's turns out. Before I attempt to adjust it, I'll look into the carb bowl ( rebuild it)and after that, put fresh gas in it. I have a 1979 Pontiac Trans Am that sees less running time than our tractor. I've used Startron and Seafoam in it for years. I disassembled the Holley carb last year and it was spotless inside, so the stuff I'm using seems to work good. I'll get a rebuild kit for it and report back with my findings. I've seen more than one brand of kits, any one better kit than the next? thanks for the above info.


----------



## tiggershark (Apr 30, 2015)

Update, new plugs installed and Seafoam to the old gas and it runs great. Still a very slight hesitation but it has last years gas in it. So new non ethanol gas is on the way, then fine tune the carb. No sense adjusting it with the old gas in it. 95% of the hesitation is gone, just a small one while give it the throttle quickly, Accelerate slowly and no problem at all.


----------



## tiggershark (Apr 30, 2015)

91 octane ethanol gas in it and it runs like it was brand new. No hesitation, runs cooler, starts faster than ever before and rarely needs to be choked. I set the carb back to specs and havent touched it. Plowed, disc'ed, planted, sprayed. It runs great and it will never see ethanol gas again.


----------

